# Peel Castle - ex BM 17 - photo wanted



## brixhamrfc

Former BM 17 Peel Castle, now residing in the Republic of Ireland, County mayo I think (thanks to memmber Mike in I.O.M. for info). Can anyone supply an up to date photo of her please ? Former Cornish lugger, built in Porthleven in 1929. Still retains name. Thank you. Trev PS still seeking former BM 181 Angele Emiel, believed to be a houseboat on a creek in the Portsmouth area. She was there 6 months ago.


----------



## james-p-heather

*reply.*

hello,i,m responding to your question of a photo of trawler bm17.i have an origional oil painting of her by G ALLAN.A local recognised artist here in brixham devon which i believe was painted in the early seventies.i have just had it professionally cleaned and framed with new glass and looks amazing.i,m looking to sell it?so i thought it may be of interest to you.it,s approx 3 and a half foot tall by a foot and a half wide please contact me by PM.


----------



## Oldcodja

james-p-heather said:


> hello,i,m responding to your question of a photo of trawler bm17.i have an origional oil painting of her by G ALLAN.A local recognised artist here in brixham devon which i believe was painted in the early seventies.i have just had it professionally cleaned and framed with new glass and looks amazing.i,m looking to sell it?so i thought it may be of interest to you.it,s approx 3 and a half foot tall by a foot and a half wide please contact me by PM.


Did you ever sell your painting James?


----------



## Bob S

Saw her in Bristol last year, just uploaded these two photos to the gallery

Regards

Bob


----------



## Oldcodja

In 1969 she was operating as a trawler out of Brixham, skippered by an Irishman whose name I sadly cannot remember. As 18 year-olds, my best pal and I joined the crew of Peel Castle during August of that year and did a working trip that got blown off by heavy seas.

There was a near retired part time general hand whose first name I think was John, he made coffee with Fussels condensed milk!! It stuck to the mug &#55357;&#56832;

Before the weather roughed up and whilst the net was down, we spent much time feathering Mackerel with heavy handlines carrying 10 or 12 hooks to a line with the skipper calling the fishing depth constantly as the shoal moved up and down. "Dere jus under duh surface lads" or "10 yards down boys" etc.

Now 65, it was an experience I always look back on fondly, despite the obvious limitations of the time.


----------



## Flames1

*Old artwork of BM17*

Whilst carrying out a major refurbishment of our guest house in Brixham, we removed wood-chip wall covering from all of the bedroom walls only to find hand drawn images of BM17 on the plaster-work below. I believe Peel Castle was in Brixham between 1948 and 1969 so guess they must have been done somewhere between those dates.
One picture is in especially good condition.
I have photographed it and will upload it shortly. I have no idea who the "artist" was , but will add the detail if I find out.


----------



## Newlynboy

brixhamrfc said:


> Former BM 17 Peel Castle, now residing in the Republic of Ireland, County mayo I think (thanks to memmber Mike in I.O.M. for info). Can anyone supply an up to date photo of her please ? Former Cornish lugger, built in Porthleven in 1929. Still retains name. Thank you. Trev PS still seeking former BM 181 Angele Emiel, believed to be a houseboat on a creek in the Portsmouth area. She was there 6 months ago.


----------

